# [V] Bundle - ASUS P5Q, E6600 + CPU WaKü, 4 GB RAM



## The_Chosen (1. Dezember 2011)

*[V] Bundle - ASUS P5Q, E6600 + CPU WaKü, 4 GB RAM*

Verkaufe hier wegen System Aufrüstung ein PC Bundle. Folgende Komponenten sind enthalten:

  - 1x ASUS P5Q Mainboard
  - 1x Core Duo 2 E6600 @ 3,00 GHz CPU
  - 1x AlphaCool NexXxoS XP Sockel 775 (CPU WaKü)
  - 1x 4GB (2er Kit) OCZ Reaper HPC Edition (OCZ2RPR10664GK)

Die Komponenten verrichteten tadellos ihren Dienst und funktionieren nach wie vor.
Das Bundle wird komplett montiert geliefert, sprich auspacken, einbauen, Spaß haben.
Ich lege dem Paket noch einen [FONT=&quot]*AlphaCool NexXxoS ProIII Rev2 Radiator* mit bei, hier können 3x 120er Lüfter montiert werden.

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]Versandkosten übernehme ich.
NP der Teile vor 2 Jahren 490€, verkaufe sie hier für 150€. 

Greetz
The Chosen

 [/FONT]


----------

